# What's Your Setup?



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm curious to see what everyone's running for best battery life and performance. With all of the possible ROM and kernel combinations, I'm sure there's bound to be some interesting setups. Not to mention all the tweaks out there. Here's mine.

ROM: AOKP Build 28

I disable auto-brightness and just adjust it manually using the slider from the pull down menu. I use some of their start up tweaks. Zipalign, fix permissions, clear cache, enable sysctl, enable scheduled tasks (cron).

Kernel: Imoseyon's LeanKernal 2.6 exp 8​
I use the hotplugX governor and deadline IO scheduler. Max 1.35GHz -1220mV, 1.2GHz-1210mV, 920MHz-1080mV, 700MHz-1010mV, 350MHz-840mV, 230MHz-820mV, Min 180MHz -820mV. I use both sound tweaks. I enabled zram, swap, file system speedup, and sdcard read speedup. Under governor scaling settings I set sampling rate to 112500. I also set hotplug_out_sampling_periods to 75 using an init.d script.​
Other Tweaks:​
I use the following build.prop settings edits. YMMV with any of them. If there are any repeats from edits the dev put in already in build.prop, the entry listed first takes precedence. I suggest leaving the dev's settings alone. They tend to know best. I just paste these in the bottom of build.prop.​

```
<br />
#Battery Life<br />
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=1<br />
pm.sleep_mode=1<br />
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=150<br />
<br />
#High Quality .jpeg's<br />
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100<br />
<br />
#Phone dials out faster<br />
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=1000<br />
<br />
#Faster Video Streaming<br />
media.stagefright.enable-player=true<br />
media.stagefright.enable-meta=true<br />
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true<br />
media.stagefright.enable-http=true<br />
<br />
#Performance<br />
ENFORCE_PROCESS_LIMIT=false<br />
MAX_SERVICE_INACTIVITY=false<br />
MIN_HIDDEN_APPS=false<br />
MAX_HIDDEN_APPS=false<br />
CONTENT_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false<br />
EMPTY_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false<br />
MAX_ACTIVITIES=false<br />
ACTIVITY_INACTIVITY_RESET_TIME=false<br />
MAX_RECENT_TASKS=false<br />
MIN_RECENT_TASKS=false<br />
APP_SWITCH_DELAY_TIME=false<br />
MAX_PROCESSES=false<br />
PROC_START_TIMEOUT=false<br />
CPU_MIN_CHECK_DURATION=false<br />
GC_TIMEOUT=false<br />
SERVICE_TIMEOUT=false<br />
MIN_CRASH_INTERVAL=false<br />
debug.sf.hw=1<br />
video.accelerate.hw=1<br />
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=150<br />
debug.performance.tuning=1<br />
ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1<br />
```

I also use another init.d script for performance called the Loopy Smoothness Tweak, which is in my signature.​
So what are you running?​
EDIT: Whoops. Forgot to post about battery life. I can get around 20 hours with a little over 4 hours of on screen time is my average use (Facebook, twitter, Rootzwiki, Gmail, and some games). Several days with light use.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

many threads on this....


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not asking for recommendations or what's the best ROM/kernel. I'm just curious to see what people's results have been. We had one of these in a Droid Charge forum on xda and it took off. If no one wants to contribute or thinks it's a bad/lame idea then just let it die.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

AOKP build 28, LeanKernel 2.6 Exp 8.

InteractiveX Governor on the kernel and a max of 1200 Mhz. Phone runs buttery smooth and can go for a good 12 hours before needing charged.

Of course, brightness always on 100% with the beautiful screen we have.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Currently I'm on AOKP_M4 with imoseyon 2.5, interactivex. I keep auto brightness off and adjust with the pull down, rarely do I go over 25% though. Even at 50% the screen eats almost three times as much battery as on the lowest setting, in my experience via bad ass battery monitor.

Usually I bounce between Liquid, CodeName, and AOKP. I rarely overclock, underclock, or mess with voltages.

Battery life seems very similar between all the roms I've ran. It seems more related to the apps I install and run and screen brightness.


----------



## blast0id (Aug 29, 2011)

I've always read that the file is read from TOP to bottom, and that the last entry parsed is what "sticks", NOT as the OP states "the first"


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

*Liquid 1.5 rc.
*Trinity TNP-1536-384-Alpha86b-4.7
-307-1190 with interactive and noop. UV'd -50 across the board.

That's it. No other tweaks necessary for me. Blazing fast and great battery life.


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

I usually keep LTE off and rely on wifi as much as possible. 3g when I absolutely have to use data on the go. I under clock to around 920 (depending on the kernel), and usually have auto brightness on. I never undervolt.

I can typically get 3-4 hours of screen on time over the course of the day without trying to conserve battery. I can get 5+ if I really need to.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Rascream 6/13
Trinity - Default settings

Second day on Trinity and I got 14hrs of battery life with 4hrs of screen time. Def my new fav kernel.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Official CM9
Latest LK Exp.
InteractiveX
180/1200
Autobrightness
No UV.

Yeah, I'm boring.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, talk about raising a topic from the dead. Lol.



blast0id said:


> I've always read that the file is read from TOP to bottom, and that the last entry parsed is what "sticks", NOT as the OP states "the first"


You may be right. That's the way I understood it though. I just usually delete the lines that I added that were duplicates.


----------



## snoz0r (May 20, 2012)

For what it's worth:

Gummy 1.2.11 w/ Linaro mods
Lean kernel 3.9exp3
1350/180 over and underclocked
Undervolted
Lean tweaks, zram, swap mods, sd and file system speed up
Agressive minfrees, screen scheduler mod, wifi mod
Vibrator setting at 1000

Minor color correction: -4,0,5

I think that's about it. Everything runs amazing, good battery life for me average of 10 to 15 hours depending on screen on time. Never run LTE, don't get good enough service anywhere for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> I'm not asking for recommendations or what's the best ROM/kernel. I'm just curious to see what people's results have been. We had one of these in a Droid Charge forum on xda and it took off. If no one wants to contribute or thinks it's a bad/lame idea then just let it die.
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


Quantum Leap fan huh. like that show myself


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Liquid 1.5rc with lean kernel 3.9.0 beta 1 and I used the settings I found in a thread on here of how to optimize liquid for battery life and performance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grimlockd (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a total n00b on sysctl tweaks and other kernel tweaks. Is there an easy to understand tutorial that's available for me? I would really like to understand what tweaks as these do. As it stands I just flash a ROM and kernel (usually faux or franco's) and leave it be. I'm looking to increase battery life mostly. Also, is there an app that can make setting up these tweaks relatively easy? Thanks in advance for taking the time for such a n00b.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Personally, I use Imoseyon's Lean Kernel experimental builds (contain extra tweaks and settings) and modify them using Jakebites' LeanTweaks script which runs through the terminal. It's an easy way to modify Lean Kernel to your liking. As to what each tweak does, you're going to have to search the threads as the explanations have been given as they've been added to the kernel. For widely used tweaks like sysctl and cron jobs, you can google them for explanations.

I know that's not exactly the answer your looking for, but if you have specific questions about specific tweaks post about them in their respective threads and you'll definitely get a response.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Slim ICS 4.0 and Franco M4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

Slim ICS with v6 Supercharger kernel at 768 hp setting, autobright, interactivex, 920/ 350, undervolted, 3 800 mAh battery.
Dunno why the timer on the batter screen is whacked out, it should be 2 days, not 44.6 hours. The poor signal here really kills my battery, it went down 12% in two hours.


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Just got my Nexus at the weekend. Currently running AOKP B39 with Lean Kernel (Hotplugx governor) and stock battery. Getting almost 4 hours screen on time - very happy with that


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Michealtbh said:


> Just got my Nexus at the weekend. Currently running AOKP B39 with Lean Kernel (Hotplugx governor) and stock battery. Getting almost 4 hours screen on time - very happy with that


Is this all wifi?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> Is this all wifi?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah man anyone getting 3-4 hrs screen on time is wifi I would even say 2 1/2 hrs also. I can get close to 2 hrs screen on time on a good day, that's with 4g on no wifi as I don't use it cuz its not nearly as fast .
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

jr313 said:


> Yeah man anyone getting 3-4 hrs screen on time is wifi I would even say 2 1/2 hrs also. I can get close to 2 hrs screen on time on a good day, that's with 4g on no wifi as I don't use it cuz its not nearly as fast .
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Oh I figured, but just double checking. I can easily get 2 to 2 1/2 hrs on time with a dead battery at 20 some hours though, without wifi. I just got this today. Battery 6% after 16 hrs no wifi. Btw I'm running Popcorn kernel with pegasusq governer.









Liquidized Popcorn on this Nexus.....


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

In sig using Interactive gov and Noop scheduler with 691mhz off screen max frequency. I am on wifi most of the day since I work from my apt. My battery never gets all the way down but I consistently check my screen on time around the 80% battery life mark and am usually right at 1 hour screen on time. Today specifically I had 1 hour screen on time with 30 minutes of talk time while using speaker. 4g would obviously kill that.

Edit: As a note: my signal strength in my apt is generally around 93 - 100dBm and anywhere from 2 - 40asu. 25% screen brightness unless in an area needing higher or lower.


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

AOKP m5, Peanut Better Jelly Time kernel at 1.2 ghz and 384 mhz GPU, interactive gov. Phone runs nice and smooth and most importantly the temperature stays cool!

After trying Leankernal and Faux, I would have to say that PBJ is the better option.


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

nexgeezus said:


> Is this all wifi?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wifi is switched off


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Gummy 1.3 with Lean 3.9exp 5


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Stock rom with glados' newest has given me the best results for screen on time. Running 1.4 max and 350 low, and Wheatley Governor and 512 gpu, got me near 2 1/2hours screen on time and about the same talk time on a single charge. 4G was on and so was wifi(wasn't connected) and screen brightness was on max. Pretty good Imo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you all using extended batteries? Just wanted to be sure since 3-4 hours on the stock battery would be some serious stuff.

I'm currently running NexusBean, popcorn kernel with PegasusQ governor. Just finished charging to full so I will see what kinda battery life i get on my 3800 mAH hyperion battery.


----------

